# PROVEN oil blend that stimulates hair growth!!



## BlkMane (Dec 15, 2002)

Found this on the net:

A full head of beautiful hair and an attractive appearance are highly desirable things.  For some people, losing their hair can cause them a great deal of stress and anxiety. Among the causes of hair loss are heredity, hormones, aging, poor circulation, a poor diet, and illness. While drugs can be used to regrow a bit of hair, they also have side effects. Many health-minded people have spent some time searching for a natural treatment solution that could regrow hair.  Their search just may be over. 
Alopecia is a general word that means loss of the hair on the head or baldness.  Loss of all of the scalp hair is known as alopecia totalis.  Loss of all body hair is termed alopecia universalis. Alopecia areata occurs when the hair falls out in patches. 

Aromatherapy is the use of essential oils to achieve therapeutic health benefits.  It dates back thousands of years to the time of Cleopatra. Essential oils are highly concentrated extracts which are derived from the flowers, leaves, bark and roots of various plants. They contain the plant’s active “lifelike” properties and are said to be the “blood” of the plant. Among these essential oils are cedarwood, lavender, rosemary and thyme, all of which have been used to treat alopecia for over a hundred years. However, no scientific study has been conducted to evaluate the effectiveness of these substances until now. 

A revolutionary aromatherapy study was recently published in the Archives of Dermatology (1).  Isabelle C. Hay and co-researchers from the Aberdeen Royal Infirmary in Scotland studied 86 people with diagnosed alopecia areata.  The trial lasted seven months and while the trial took place, the participants stopped using topical (skin) and oral alopecia medications.  Instead, half of the people used a blend of cedarwood (2 drops), lavender (3 drops), rosemary (3 drops) and thyme (2 drops), in a carrier oil mix of jojoba oil (1/2 teaspoon) and grapeseed oil (4 teaspoons). The placebo group used just the carrier oils. Patients were taught to massage the oil into the bare areas of their scalp for two minutes each evening and then wrap a warm towel around their head to enhance absorption. 

At the beginning of the study, and again after three and seven months, professional photographs were taken of each patient’s scalp. Changes as seen in the photographs served as the primary outcome measure.  Mapping and measuring of the bald patches was also done to determine results.

An impressive 44 percent of the group using the essential oils significantly improved.  The average area of hair regrowth with the essential oils was 104 square centimeters, compared with nearly zero for those using the placebo.  According to one intriguing photograph provided by the researchers, considerable hair regrowth occurred with one male patient who had both alopecia areata and severe male pattern hair loss. 

These results show aromatherapy to be a safe and effective treatment for alopecia areata.  The researchers were proud to have successfully applied an evidence-based method to an alternative therapy. Evidently, one or more of the essential oils is able to promote hair regrowth. And unlike standard medical therapies, the essential oils have a very low risk of side effects and are not nearly as costly.


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 15, 2002)

Awww hell and I just threw away my herbalist catalogue thinking there was going to be no need to purchase anything.

Blkmane I don't know what you're gonna start girl, you know there are some ladies on here that have serious addictions in making purchases to do with their hair. /images/graemlins/laugh.gif

Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## Lita (Dec 15, 2002)

I like your new photos. Thanks for the read. Keep up the good work. Happy Hair Growing! /images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Fashionista (Dec 15, 2002)

Thanks for the info BlkMane.  I've been looking for info on oils and butters.  Do you have any recommendations (books, websites, etc.)?


----------



## Ennyaa (Dec 16, 2002)

Dang nabbit.  Stop awakening my PJ tendencies!  Hopefully some of the oils I own at home have these ingredients.


----------



## garr6982 (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi! Sorry to butt in!  This is PeachyQueen stealing time from work!  Go to From Nature With Love (I forgot the actual site)! I always do a search on google with the name and it brings it up.  This is where I buy all my herbs and butters.  

Happy Shopping!

And thanks Blkmane for that tip!  To my Kitchen I Grow /images/graemlins/grin.gif!!


----------



## AmilLion (Dec 16, 2002)

Three of the best scalp stimulants that I've learned about would be Rosemary, Yarrow and Ylang Ylang.  What I did, I made my own hair creme.  I purchased refined shea butter, melted it and dropped rosemary, yarrow and lavender.  Normal dilution is equal to Base Carrier Oil ml/2 = the number of essential oil drops that should be applied to your base carrier oil.  In my case I brought a 125 ml and had to dilute it with 62 drops of essential oils.  Of course I split it between the three.

Thus far, it's working really great.  I have no complaints.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 17, 2002)

I use essential oils on a regular basis. One of my favourite concoctions that I am presently experimenting with is emu oil (as a transdermal carrier oil), castor oil, megatek, rosemary oil and sage oil. I add about 5 drops of each essential oil, to about 2 oz. of the rest of the mixture. I do this about 2x a week. I sleep overnight with it, and I wash it out the next day. Also use a homemade version of the Cathy Howse Conditioner. Sometimes, in the summer, I use Ylang Ylang, Lime and Spike Lavender, Sometimes I use Tea Tree Oil and Lemongrass. Depends on my mood or what my hair needs at the time. I really love Lime Essential Oil. Bonjour.


----------



## Ennyaa (Dec 17, 2002)

You ladies knowledge of Essential and other oils has my head spinning!  I'm a little afraid to try this because I think I'll do it wrong.  Forgive me if I ask stupid questions.

I was browsing that From Nature With Love site and it seems like they have good stuff but there are a few things I don't understand.

Let's say I wanted to use Amil's recipe of Rosemary, Yarrow and Ylang Ylang and Lavender mixed with the Emu Oil to help it absorb into the skin.  Most of the oils come in ounces, like 2oz, 4oz, etc.

1- How many ounces of each of these ingredients do I need to buy?
2- They list some oils twice from different countries.
(ie. Essential Oil: Lavender, Water Soluble, Spain
Essential Oil: Lavender, Bulgaria)
How do I know which one is the right one?
3- What instruments are you using to measure these amounts when you mix them? A measuring cup or spoons or what?  
4- And is there a special kind of dropper that is used? When you say "drops" do you literally mean a drop of do you mean dropper fulls?
5- Should I use this mixture instead of my daily Wild Growth Oil or Hot Six Oil?  Or should I do it in addition?
6- Is this something to be used every night or once a week?

Sorry for so many questions but I think I'd really like to try this.  /images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## ms_kenesha (Dec 17, 2002)

1. I'd start out with the 2oz. of the essential oils because you'll be using small amounts inyour carrier oils.

2.  It doesn't really matter where the oil came from though different regions may have a stronger smell or concentration.

3.  The essential oils should come with a dropper (that's why peoplewill say "15 drops", but if you buy a larger quantity 8oz. etc. they may not come with a dropper and you can order one seperately from FNWL

4.  When someone says drops, make them actual drops not dropper fulls.

5.  You can do this in addition or actually add these essential oils to your Wildgrowth or Hot Six since those are both carrier oils.

6.  It's up to your discretion, the number of times a week you use.

Not too many questions, glad to help!  /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## AmilLion (Dec 17, 2002)

When using essential oils because they're soo concentrated you want to dilute them in a base or what is also known as a carrier oil.  Some carrier oils would include, Jojoba, Shea Butter, Mango Butter, Sweet Almond Oil, Grapeseed Oil to give you a general idea.  Now the normal dilution by 2.5% would equal the ML of carrier oil you purchased divided by 2.  

Lets say you purchased 100ml of Shea Butter, you divide that by 2 and you have 50.  You should place 50 drops of your chosen essential oil into the carrier oil.  Yes, when I say drop, I literally mean drops.  You can divide the 50 drops down the whatever essential oils you would like to use.  

Most essential oils come in small droppers and if your beginning this, I would certainly purchase the smallest oz bottle possible.  They generally will come in 1/2oz bottles.

There are some essential oils that you cause use a what is called Neat Treatment.  Neat treatment basically means that you can take a small amount of the oil and place it on spots or sections of your hair/skin or nail.

Becareful with the oils and do thorough investigation as some can cause toxicity.

If you need more information.....give me a buzz /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Ennyaa (Dec 17, 2002)

Ok I'm starting to see the light now. /images/graemlins/laugh.gif

Ok... so would the Emu oil be considered a carrier oil or an essential oil?

Edit:
Whoops never mind just re-read Mahalialee's post.  I get it now.
Thanks so much ladies!  You guys are SUCH and invaluable resources on such a wide variety of things.


----------



## caress (Dec 17, 2002)

How do you guys masks the strong and "VapoRub-like" smell of Rosemary oil?


----------



## AmilLion (Dec 17, 2002)

I tried, but there's no way lol... I may try using it with Mango butter and another sweet smelling essential oil.


----------



## caress (Dec 17, 2002)

ah well... I guess I will continue to only use the rosemary oil before I wash my hair.  When I use that up I'll probably switch to peppermint oil.


----------



## Ennyaa (Dec 17, 2002)

The way these herbal sites describe the scent of Ylang Ylang I'm surprised it doesn't help the smell some.


----------



## Ennyaa (Dec 17, 2002)

Ok, now that I've spent the whole day comparing prices of Essential oils I have formulated a plan. Can you tell I'm excited about this?  /images/graemlins/grin.gif

Of course I won't be purchasing anything till at least mid January because I'm on PJ Punishment /images/graemlins/crazy.gif.  But daydreaming about what I WILL buy is all that's keeping me going. hahahahahahaha

I have decided to order from Cedarvale Natural Health (thanks Adrienne) because they seem to have the best prices of the billion sites I went to today.  I plan to order:

4oz of Emu Oil
1/2oz each of:
Rosemary, Spain
Sage, Dalmatia
Ylang Ylang I, Comores
Yarrow, Hungary

I will mix them according to Amil's formula,as follows:
15 drops of each essential oil into the 4oz(120ml) base of Emu Oil.

Now, for application I'm thinking once a week the same day that I do my conditioner/water rinsing.
The only question I have left is if I should apply it to my scalp as a hot oil treatment and sit under the dryer BEFORE I rinse?  Or should I just apply it after rinsing and leave it in?


----------



## caress (Dec 17, 2002)

Has anyone checked out http://www.emporiumnaturals.com ?


----------



## BlkMane (Dec 17, 2002)

Ennyaa-

Thanks for posting that link to Cedarvale. They DO have wonderful prices!  Great prices on bottles &amp; containers, too. Those are about the cheapest prices I have seen.  (I hope the shipping prices aren't high.)

I think you should apply your conconction to your scalp the night before you wash so that the oils really have time to penetrate.


----------



## Ennyaa (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks Blkmane, that sounds like a great idea. Give the stuff a chance to really soak in.

I remembered that Adrienne had mentioned that site once when this topic came up before and went hunting for it. I LOVES saving some money!  /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------



## adrienne0914 (Dec 17, 2002)

caress, CedarVale's prices are pretty close but a little higher than Emporium Naturals, but their selection is more complete. i would have to order from more than one site, which would more than make up the price difference. so i just stuck with CedarVale... /images/graemlins/smile.gif

adrienne


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm going to try the concoction that Blkmane posted about in the original thread.  I think I'm going to use it in a base of unrefined shea butter I have left from a nature with love purchase.  I'm going to use it in a 50ml pot, how do I know from the size of the pot, how many drops of each Essential Oil to use?


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 18, 2002)

OK I just purchased online

10ml Thyme EO
10ml Cedarwood Eo
Jojoba Oil 50ml
Grapeseed Oil 500ml

I want to use the shea as a solid base just because I think it will last a LOT longer than to out it in a old WGO bottle. do you think it would have the same effect even if I add the GSO and the JO?


----------



## BlkMane (Dec 19, 2002)

LondonDiva,

Do you already have the Rosemary oil and Lavender?  I'm going to make the mix for myself and my b.f. (he's balding a little).  I told him about it and he told me to make some for him.  I'm going to buy the stuff from Cedarvale.  

I didn't understand your question.  Where you asking if the concoction would work if you add shea butter?  If so, I don't know.  I was going to try the ORIGINAL mixture as tested first to see what kind of results we got.

By the way, I found information about this study all over the web, so apparently it is legit.


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 19, 2002)

Blkmane.  Yes I do already have the Rosemary and Lavendar. 

Let me see if I can word it in a way that I understand also.  

OK, rather than just use the jojoba and Grapeseed oil as a base with the other Essential oils mixed in together I would use the shea butter as a solid base with everything mixed in, because I'm rather heavy handed and I think that if I made a hair pomade or butter it will last longer than if I was to apply the oil combination straight.

So it will be everything jojoba and grapeseed included with the essential oils and pure unrefined shea butter.

Maybe Blkmane if you do it your way and I do it mine we can compare results and see if there is much difference with or without the shea butter base.


----------



## BlkMane (Dec 19, 2002)

Oh, I see..you will basically add shea butter to the recipe.  I suppose it will work, but maybe the oils won't penetrate into your scalp as much?  Not sure, I'm no expert.  /images/graemlins/grin.gif

I'll let you know when I start the "program", I still have to purchase the stuff.  Just note the day you start your program so that we can compare notes after 30 days.

Happy holidays!!


----------



## Ennyaa (Dec 19, 2002)

Do any ladies in the NYC area know WHERE in Chinatown I might be able to purchase some of these oils?  I haven't been down there in ages but a subway trip would cost a lot less than shipping I guess.

Edit:
Nevermind.  I asked my Chinese co-worker and she gave me some locations.


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 19, 2002)

Will do Blkmane.  Hopefully I'll get the EO's before xmas, you know what it's like with the post this time of year.


----------



## Ennyaa (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Indian Oils*

Well ladies in my never-ending web browsing for hair info and products I have come across some more information on oils.  These Indian oils are all said to promote hair health and growth:

Amla
Brahmi
Neem
Bringraj

I browsed several sites on these but anybody every used any?


----------



## adrienne0914 (Dec 19, 2002)

i already have the stuff at home, but i don't know if i can do it. lemme tell ya... cedarwood oil STANKS! it smells like hospital or disinfectant. i actually bought it because i was too cheap to buy sandalwood... NOT the same thing. lol! /images/graemlins/grin.gif

adrienne


----------



## Madison (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Indian Oils*

be forewarned NEEM OIL STANKS AND I MEAN IT /images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## Ennyaa (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Indian Oils*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Well thanks for the warning.  I think I'll just start with the essential oils that I listed in here before and maybe if I really get curious I'll add some of the other Indian and Chinese ones that I came across into the mix.


----------



## Tara (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Indian Oils*

NEEM oil, NEEM oil

girl, you are right.

I have some, and at first it smelled like salty peanut brittle wich isn't terrible. Then when it melted it smelled like another food, some sort of burnt food.

It's not as bad as Glover's but still very strong


----------



## Tara (Dec 19, 2002)

I believe it. I know had a bald spot, and I mean bald, NO HAIR that developed. I started using a mixture containing some of those oils nightly, and now that spot is completly filled in with hair.

The mix I used was from Riquette's book, but had a lot of the same oils in it.

This is one of those times I wish I had taken a "before" shot.


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 22, 2002)

Blkmane I have all my ingredients now so I'm going to make it all up and post and noticeable difference in about 30 days.  I'm going to use it after my hair wash today.


----------



## garr6982 (Dec 23, 2002)

I bet you have some wonderful hair going on; thick healthy and full of life!  You are so insightful about your natural concoctions and such, also a hobby of mine /images/graemlins/grin.gif!

Do you have pics to post?  How long is your hair?  

By the way, I remember you from Longhairlovers.com (I think)!
I believe you were the one who gave me instructions for Shikai(sp) shampoo) /images/graemlins/grin.gif! 

If so, thanks again! I still use this in between my conditioning washes!


----------



## garr6982 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Indian Oils*

I use amla and neem powders mixed with the shikai(sp) for my shampoo tea.  It works wonderfully and keeps my natural hair soft and easy to comb through!


----------



## garr6982 (Dec 24, 2002)

Now you know I gotta try that one too /images/graemlins/grin.gif!

But after Christmas 'cuz I is BROKE!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 24, 2002)

I love me some shikakai powder mixed with nee, tulsi, amla, etc. This stuff rocks!!!


----------



## nijilah (Dec 26, 2002)

How do you all use the mixture off shikaki, amla, and neem?  Are they all powders?  What is the ratio of the mixture?  Do you use it as a shampoo or rinse?  Sorry so many questions but one of my New Year's resolutions is to start making my own hair stuff and body oils, well, as much as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## nijilah (Dec 26, 2002)

How do you all use the mixture of shikaki, amla, and neem?  Are they all powders?  What is the ratio of the mixture?  Do you use it as a shampoo or rinse?  Sorry so many questions but one of my New Year's resolutions is to start making my own hair stuff and body oils, well, as much as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## azul11 (Dec 27, 2002)

do you know where in ny to get amla or those other indian oils mentioned? i remember a long while ago someone mentioned like 23rd street by the courts i believe. God bless you all.


----------



## Madison (Dec 27, 2002)

where do you live? i know here in the bronx and queens( i believe Jamaica ave) there are a lot of east Indian markets that sell the oils and powders.


----------



## BlkMane (Dec 27, 2002)

Azul-

The lower east side has TONS of Indian stores/markets.  The place where I bought my Amla powder (and they had all the other powders and Amla oil, too) was on 28th Street between Lexington &amp; Park, I think.  You'll find other Indian stores on and around Lexington Avenue in that area as well.


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 27, 2002)

Blkmane have you started to use this oil method yet?


----------



## BlkMane (Dec 27, 2002)

LondonDiva--

No I haven't.  Haven't bought the stuff yet. Didn't have time before the holidays...I will let you know when I start.


----------



## azul11 (Dec 28, 2002)

thanks i was trying to get these oils when i first heard about them in the spring but i wasnt in the city so i couldnt get them as readily and i dont like the whole credit card internet thing. now i can at least try them out. thanks again. 

madison: i'm in manhattan but the more places i know the better. its always good to stock up.  /images/graemlins/wink.gif God bless you all.


----------



## Tara (Jan 10, 2003)

Bumping because there is good information on Neem oil, and Amla powder, both of which I happen to have so I want to read the directions again.


----------



## BlkMane (Jan 26, 2003)

LondonDiva-

I FINALLY bought all the required oils and will mix up the blend as soon as I do some further research on what EXACT cedarwood oil was used in the experiment.

I bought Virginian Cedarwood Oil, but there is another type called Atlas Cedarwood..I need to find out which one was used in the experiment.

BTW, when I was purchasing the oils, I mentioned to the store nutritionist what I was going to do with them. She told me she was VERY FAMILIAR with this blend as she had made some for two friends who were balding. She said "that stuff really works."  /images/graemlins/grin.gif  

I was estatic!!  I will post again in 30 days, btw, my bf will be using it too on a bald spot so I will post his results as well.

[I don't have any bald spots. Only using the blend to stimulate faster hair growth.]

Londondiva, it's time for your 30 day report!


----------



## BlkMane (Jan 26, 2003)

Okay, just did a little 'net research and found out that the oils used in the study were:

 <ul type="square">  [*]cedarwood (Cedrus atlantica)  [*] lavender (Lavandula angustifolia)  [*]rosemary (Rosmarinus officinalis)   [*]thyme (Thymus vulgaris)  [/list]
(Latin names of EXACT herbs are in parentheses as there are many different types of each herb) 

I'm a litle upset as I now have to return my thyme, lavender AND Cedarwood oils as they are the wrong type.

Here we go again...!


----------



## sassygirl125 (Jan 26, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 I'm a litle upset as I now have to return my thyme, lavender AND Cedarwood oils as they are the wrong type.


[/ QUOTE ] 

Check out the Nature's Wonderland brand.  I ordered mine from pennherb.com and they were the correct types.  Reasonably priced, too!  They have "buy ___, get ___ free" sales periodically.


----------



## Allandra (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm looking forward to hearing the results.


----------



## Madison (Jan 26, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*sassygirl125 said:*
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 I'm a litle upset as I now have to return my thyme, lavender AND Cedarwood oils as they are the wrong type.


[/ QUOTE ] 

Check out the Nature's Wonderland brand.  I ordered mine from pennherb.com and they were the correct types.  Reasonably priced, too!  They have "buy ___, get ___ free" sales periodically.   

[/ QUOTE ]


thanks for that link. all of my oils with the exception of the rosemary are Now food brands


----------



## Brownie (Jan 27, 2003)

Hello BlkMane,
Will you order your new oils from Cedar Vale? I looked at their web site last night, and I believe I did see the right kinds of oils that you were looking for.


----------



## luvhair (Jan 28, 2003)

For all of you that plan on using this blend, I have a question.  How are you going to massage it into your scalp?  are you gonna put it in our hair like grease and then massage it in?  and how long should the warm towel be on the head?


----------



## Imogin3 (Jan 28, 2003)

Luvhair;

 I have being doing it for two weeks now. You apply it to the scalp like you would hair grease, then massage for 2-5min then you put the war towel on for 5min or so...till the towel gets cold. I love it alot it makes my hair appear fuller, I have not seen hair growth so far (only 2 weeks) but it makes me sleep like a baby (essential oils)


----------



## CynamonKis (Feb 1, 2003)

Has anyone been using this oil blend regularly (cedarwood, lavendar, rosemary, thyme, grapeseed, jojoba)?  What results?  I am thinking about trying this as I am about to run out of the doo-gro mixture i've been using...


----------



## Faith (Feb 9, 2003)

Any updates on this mixture?  I started it today and besides the cedarwood smell it's all right.  I thought the lavendar would make it smell better but... What I'm hoping for is growth stimulation.  Since Jan started my hair growth has picked up from 1/4" to 1/2" (it usually does this from Jan to July then slows to 1/4" from July to Jan again), I'm hoping to increase this growth to 3/4" (or 1" would be even better).


----------



## CynamonKis (Feb 11, 2003)

Faith I just brought all of the ingredients -- I'll let you know if I try it.  Please do keep us updated on your progress with this regimen.  Thanks.


----------



## Tara (Feb 17, 2003)

Bumping for anyone that needs the recipe!  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Tara (Feb 18, 2003)

O.k. so Imogin has me interested because she is seeing results and being consistant. 

So I too am trying this out now.  /images/graemlins/grin.gif I would love to be able to "increase" my growth rate if this is at all possible in addition to the vitamins doing their thing so.... I'll keep ya'll posted, I just stared last night.

I made a rather large batch to keep in an amber bottle with a dropper so I'm hoping it still works even though I used more than drops, but actually mixed enough to last for a while.

Imogin, did you post your exact measurments of what you used? If so let me know the link.

Also BLKMANE thanks for posting the exact names of the oils, they were (luckily) easy for me to find at Whole Foods.

I personally do not mind the smell, I guess I'm getting used to all these herbal remedies, LOL!  /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info BlkMane. I'm telling you everytime I come to this forum, it's like I'm right at the library /images/graemlins/smile.gif Your thread was chock full of helpful information. Thanks for posting it /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Talk to you soon...
Amethyst


----------



## JenJen2721 (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi, I bumped this one to see if anyone has been having good results with this mixture.  I finally saved up the money to buy the oils and would love to hear any feedback!
Thanks in advance!
Jen


----------



## LondonDiva (Feb 24, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*BlkMane said:*


Londondiva, it's time for your 30 day report!   

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh Blkmane I didn't use it for 30 days consistently  /images/graemlins/whyme.gif but I'm going to try a 6 week program of different scalp applications and note them on my chart and compare the hair growth between them.

I'll get back on it I promise /images/graemlins/smile.gif /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

how are you getting on with it?


----------



## JenJen2721 (Feb 24, 2003)

Does anyone know if it's safe to use essential oils on the scalp during pregnancy?


----------



## CurlyCrly (Feb 24, 2003)

Some EO's aren't recommended to be used at all during pregnancy.


----------



## Imogin3 (Feb 24, 2003)

Tara;

 I am not at home to look it up, but I am 99% sure this is what I do

2drops thyme
2drops cedarwood
3drops lavender
3drops rosemary
mix those well, then add
1/2 teaspoon jojoba oil
4teaspoon grapeseed oil
then mix well again
massage in for at least 2min, then cover with a warm towel for a little bit.

It REALLY works...I think it has helped me alot because I am transitioning for the last 2months...my last relaxer was December 2002..that was the last time I am going to have one side of my head with NO HAIR. I have not had any MAJOR breakage, so I am sticking with it.


----------



## Faith (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm pretty sure you can't use rosemary and cedarwood while pregnant.  Do a search on them, the sites have that info.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## NYCchild (Feb 25, 2003)

see oils not to be used here. i was disobedient and used the rosemary and sage rite thru my prego. with no side effects noticeable.(just had tha baby 4 weeks ago)


http://www.naturalhealthnotebook.com/Aromatherapy/Essential_Oil_Usage_Directory.htm


----------



## LondonDiva (Feb 25, 2003)

Ahh Bless.  Congrats on the birth of your little one NYCchild.


----------



## BlkMane (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi, LondonDiva. I haven't even STARTED using the blend yet.
A few weeks back as you may recall, I thought I had purchased
all the oils, but realized that 2 or 3 of them were the wrong "type".

I just returned them about 1 1/2 weeks ago and purchased the correct
oils from Cedarvale.  Haven't received the shipment yet.

But, I will post after a month of usage.


----------



## OneShinyface (Feb 25, 2003)

That's so encouraging Imogin3! I bought the ingredients today at Whole Foods and just mixed up a small batch.  I want to use it all over my scalp, but the smell... My husband will fall out of the bed with this one.  I've been using all kinds of things on my hair this past month and the smells haven't all been pleasant.  Maybe I should buy him a gas mask! /images/graemlins/laugh.gif
OneShinyface


----------



## DazzlingD (Mar 20, 2003)

Does anyone have results yet?????


----------



## Tara (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm planning on restarting this when I get braids this month...Then I will use it for one month straight and hopefully be able to report back with something good.

Bumping for others that may have acheived results.


----------



## NAPPtural (Mar 27, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Tara said:*
I'm planning on restarting this when I get braids this month...Then I will use it for one month straight and hopefully be able to report back with something good.

Bumping for others that may have acheived results.   

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## NAPPtural (Mar 27, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*BlkMane said:*
Okay, just did a little 'net research and found out that the oils used in the study were:

 <ul type="square">  [*]cedarwood (Cedrus atlantica)  [*] lavender (Lavandula angustifolia)  [*]rosemary (Rosmarinus officinalis)   [*]thyme (Thymus vulgaris)  [/list]
(Latin names of EXACT herbs are in parentheses as there are many different types of each herb) 

I'm a litle upset as I now have to return my thyme, lavender AND Cedarwood oils as they are the wrong type.

Here we go again...!    

[/ QUOTE ]






I can't find none of these Latin names of the exact herbs on the net.
Do anyone know where i can get these at on the net??


----------



## JenJen2721 (Mar 27, 2003)

You can get them on Cedarvale.net

Here's an A-Z list on their site of essential oils:
Essential Oils


----------



## NAPPtural (Mar 27, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*JenJen2721 said:*
You can get them on Cedarvale.net

Here's an A-Z list on their site of essential oils:
Essential Oils 


[/ QUOTE ]

thanks


----------



## NAPPtural (Mar 27, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Imogin3 said:*
Tara;

 I am not at home to look it up, but I am 99% sure this is what I do

2drops thyme
2drops cedarwood
3drops lavender
3drops rosemary
mix those well, then add
1/2 teaspoon jojoba oil
4teaspoon grapeseed oil
then mix well again
massage in for at least 2min, then cover with a warm towel for a little bit.

It REALLY works...I think it has helped me alot because I am transitioning for the last 2months...my last relaxer was December 2002..that was the last time I am going to have one side of my head with NO HAIR. I have not had any MAJOR breakage, so I am sticking with it.   

[/ QUOTE ]
the instructions say to use a warm towel I was wondering if I can use a hair steamer instead?


----------



## NAPPtural (Mar 27, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*BlkMane said:*
Found this on the net:

A full head of beautiful hair and an attractive appearance are highly desirable things.  For some people, losing their hair can cause them a great deal of stress and anxiety. Among the causes of hair loss are heredity, hormones, aging, poor circulation, a poor diet, and illness. While drugs can be used to regrow a bit of hair, they also have side effects. Many health-minded people have spent some time searching for a natural treatment solution that could regrow hair.  Their search just may be over. 
Alopecia is a general word that means loss of the hair on the head or baldness.  Loss of all of the scalp hair is known as alopecia totalis.  Loss of all body hair is termed alopecia universalis. Alopecia areata occurs when the hair falls out in patches. 

Aromatherapy is the use of essential oils to achieve therapeutic health benefits.  It dates back thousands of years to the time of Cleopatra. Essential oils are highly concentrated extracts which are derived from the flowers, leaves, bark and roots of various plants. They contain the plant’s active “lifelike” properties and are said to be the “blood” of the plant. Among these essential oils are cedarwood, lavender, rosemary and thyme, all of which have been used to treat alopecia for over a hundred years. However, no scientific study has been conducted to evaluate the effectiveness of these substances until now. 

A revolutionary aromatherapy study was recently published in the Archives of Dermatology (1).  Isabelle C. Hay and co-researchers from the Aberdeen Royal Infirmary in Scotland studied 86 people with diagnosed alopecia areata.  The trial lasted seven months and while the trial took place, the participants stopped using topical (skin) and oral alopecia medications.  Instead, half of the people used a blend of cedarwood (2 drops), lavender (3 drops), rosemary (3 drops) and thyme (2 drops), in a carrier oil mix of jojoba oil (1/2 teaspoon) and grapeseed oil (4 teaspoons). The placebo group used just the carrier oils. Patients were taught to massage the oil into the bare areas of their scalp for two minutes each evening and then wrap a warm towel around their head to enhance absorption. 

At the beginning of the study, and again after three and seven months, professional photographs were taken of each patient’s scalp. Changes as seen in the photographs served as the primary outcome measure.  Mapping and measuring of the bald patches was also done to determine results.

An impressive 44 percent of the group using the essential oils significantly improved.  The average area of hair regrowth with the essential oils was 104 square centimeters, compared with nearly zero for those using the placebo.  According to one intriguing photograph provided by the researchers, considerable hair regrowth occurred with one male patient who had both alopecia areata and severe male pattern hair loss. 

These results show aromatherapy to be a safe and effective treatment for alopecia areata.  The researchers were proud to have successfully applied an evidence-based method to an alternative therapy. Evidently, one or more of the essential oils is able to promote hair regrowth. And unlike standard medical therapies, the essential oils have a very low risk of side effects and are not nearly as costly. 


[/ QUOTE ]

do you have the web site address?


----------



## NAPPtural (Mar 27, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*BlkMane said:*
Okay, just did a little 'net research and found out that the oils used in the study were:

 <ul type="square">  [*]cedarwood (Cedrus atlantica)  [*] lavender (Lavandula angustifolia)  [*]rosemary (Rosmarinus officinalis)   [*]thyme (Thymus vulgaris)  [/list]
(Latin names of EXACT herbs are in parentheses as there are many different types of each herb) 

I'm a litle upset as I now have to return my thyme, lavender AND Cedarwood oils as they are the wrong type.

Here we go again...!    

[/ QUOTE ]

do you have the web site where you found this information at?


----------



## Tara (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi,

Even though I wasn't the original poster of the recipe I hope you don't mind me jumping in.

I did a search on Yahoo, and I believe this is the site where the information came from.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Herbal Recipe and Instructions 

Also if you scroll down, this site gives more instructions on what to do with the oils, and pointed out that the study that was done lasted 7 months (good info to have) so it says to be patient. I really need that because now I know the time frame in which I should be looking for results.


----------



## azul11 (Mar 27, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*BlkMane said:*
Azul-

The lower east side has TONS of Indian stores/markets.  The place where I bought my Amla powder (and they had all the other powders and Amla oil, too) was on 28th Street between Lexington &amp; Park, I think.  You'll find other Indian stores on and around Lexington Avenue in that area as well.   

[/ QUOTE ]

I was meaning to ask do you know of any particular stores you know of. i went into one but the selection was limited and the other spot had the amla powder but no oils. i wanted to see if i could get the vatika oil because the ingredients sound incredible and i need a preshampoo treatment. God bless you all.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi caress,

A little Rosemary eo can go a long way.  Even more so if you have the Rosemary extract.  It is also an eo that needs to be used with caution because if used in too strong a concentrate it can cause a burning sensation to the skin and scalp...(not like from a flame burning, but like from vicks vaporub sort of burning)...and like other eos like clove, should not be used when pregnant.  Sometimes with something as concentrated and with such vapors as Rosemary, I will dilute it with a carrier like grapeseed oil and then use the diluted blend in what ever I am making up.

Droppers can be purchased at any craft stores and come in a pack of about 5 for about a dollar.  They work fine.  Unless you are making up lots and lots of stuff, 15 ml and 30 ml (1/2 oz and 1 oz) of essential oils will go a long way.  

HennaJoy


----------



## NAPPtural (Mar 28, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Tara said:*
Hi,

Even though I wasn't the original poster of the recipe I hope you don't mind me jumping in.

I did a search on Yahoo, and I believe this is the site where the information came from.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Herbal Recipe and Instructions 

Also if you scroll down, this site gives more instructions on what to do with the oils, and pointed out that the study that was done lasted 7 months (good info to have) so it says to be patient. I really need that because now I know the time frame in which I should be looking for results. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
THANK YOU BUNCHES!!!!


----------



## NAPPtural (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok, LAdies
can all the ladies list there names of who's doing this oil blend and what day you started.
I will be started next month. I will do it everynight and use my steamer.


----------



## Honey Vibe (Mar 28, 2003)

Does it make hair grow faster, or does it just promote thicker, healthier hair?


----------



## BronxDiva (Mar 28, 2003)

I started it on March 1st


----------



## Faith (Mar 28, 2003)

I think I started it 5 weeks ago..I have to double check on the date.  It's  hard to tell what it's doing since my hair is in interlocks.


----------



## BlkMane (Mar 29, 2003)

Napptural-

No I don't have the website address where I got that original info from (in the first post), but I did find references to that study all over the web.

Do a search for: alopecia oil

Or: hair loss cedarwood

Searches like that should bring up that original site.  I don't remember how I initially came upon it.


----------



## niva (Mar 29, 2003)

I am not trying to promote any products, but when I was all natural I was using Carol's Daughters Khoret Amen hair Oil and Shea Butter, I got a lot of growth.  It has a lot of different oils in it.  However, It does have a strong woodsy odor. I ordered another bottle I will use with my braids.


----------



## Tara (Mar 29, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*NAPPtural said:*
</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Tara said:*
Hi,

Even though I wasn't the original poster of the recipe I hope you don't mind me jumping in.

I did a search on Yahoo, and I believe this is the site where the information came from.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Herbal Recipe and Instructions 

Also if you scroll down, this site gives more instructions on what to do with the oils, and pointed out that the study that was done lasted 7 months (good info to have) so it says to be patient. I really need that because now I know the time frame in which I should be looking for results. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
THANK YOU BUNCHES!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[/ QUOTE ]

You're welcome


----------



## TwistNMx (Mar 29, 2003)

Thanks.  I will experiment more on these wonderful oils.


----------



## Tara (Apr 1, 2003)

Okay so today is my official "day 1" of trying this blend. I don't mind the smell, but I do happen to sleep alone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I massaged my scalp for 5 minutes and then did the "warming" I feel a slight tingle in my scalp, kind of like what I get from peppermint oil.

I plan to use this oil blend daily for a full month, and will report back end of April.


----------



## BlkMane (Apr 2, 2003)

I started this weekend FINALLY, and have applied it to my hair twice so far.
Today is my Day 3. I plan to apply it every night.  (I don't wash out.)

I'm not trying to regrow hair, I just want to see if this promotes/stimulates FASTER hair growth.

I mixed the oils exactly as listed and my oil does not have a strong smell...or maybe it is just not bothersome to ME.  I like the smell of Rosemary, and Thyme oils.  The Cedarwood was a little strong, but after adding the drops into the blend I can't really smell it that much anymore.

I put the oil into a droplet bottle and I put drops of the oil on the tips of my fingers and massage into my scalp. 

I repeat this about 4 or 5 times. I then braid my hair and put on my satin scarf. In the morning, I can't smell a thing.

I'll report back on May 2.


----------



## BronxDiva (Apr 2, 2003)

Since using this blend I have been able to manage my new growth much better.  No snapping sounds when I comb my hair


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 2, 2003)

Blkmane,
What type of container do you store your essential oils mixture in?  I've read that eo's should be stored in glass containers, but I'm not sure if that applies to when they're mixed w/carrier oils? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pls let me know.
TIA,
Jen


----------



## Tara (Apr 7, 2003)

bump! I just like this thread!!


----------



## Tara (Apr 9, 2003)

Okay, I won't be able to give any accurate results with this one because while mixing up my new batch I wasn't paying attention and added some peppermint oil, well, since it's not the exact recipe, I can't tell you guys my true results .....

My next batch will be without, but I just forgot this time and got to mixing


----------



## Kaela (Apr 29, 2003)

anyone still doing this? did it work?


----------



## BlkMane (Apr 29, 2003)

JenJen,

I store my mixed oils in an amber colored glass container. I bought it from www.Cedarvale.net.

The containers are really cheap and they're actually made in France!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I haven't been using the oil blend consistently. I have so much going on right now, I just forget to apply it every night.


----------



## Wanda (Apr 29, 2003)

Actually I have been using it for about a month now and I do see that my hair is much more healthier than before.  I still haven't seen a significant change on my little bald spot but I will keep using it for the entire 7 months.....


----------



## Iammoney (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Indian Oils*

hi tara 
i was wondering can you tell me which oils you used 
my hair is thining in the front i need help bad please


----------



## Faith (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Indian Oils*

Hi mitcy,

Besides the proven oil mixture, try vit E and I'm having great success with profectiv's anti-thinning circulation balm.  Good luck!

Swttng


----------



## HoneyRockette (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Indian Oils*

BUMP! It's time BlkMane.


----------



## jamaraa (May 25, 2003)

Hi...I'm new here, but I'll just jump in.

You said, "2- They list some oils twice from different countries. (ie. Essential Oil: Lavender, Water Soluble, Spain Essential Oil: Lavender, Bulgaria)"

It DOES make a difference about the origins of an oil. Their potency and even species vary based on where they come from. Remember that these things are all of an organic nature, so many things will affect their potency and overall quality.

BTW....I'd recommed the Lavender from Bulgaria.....it's a very nice scent and is one of the best that FNWL offers.

"How do I know which one is the right one?"

For the more common oils, such as lavender, you can't go too wrong, but if you start getting into the more obscure (ex. spikenard) or precious oils (rose or jasmine), I'd learn as much as I can about it. Please remember that these things are VERY potent and have serious affects on the body, both good and bad. 

"3- What instruments are you using to measure these amounts when you mix them? A measuring cup or spoons or what?"

AND

"4- And is there a special kind of dropper that is used? When you say "drops" do you literally mean a drop of do you mean dropper fulls?"

LOL....a measuring cup? Essential oils are far too expensive and potent. Seriously tho, you measure EOs by the drop, they LITERALLY mean drops. Many of the more precious oils come in bottles that will distribute by the drop (most like this will say so in the description).....however, it's a good thing to buy a dropper or 2 that are dedicated to measuring out your oils. Many times, the oils will just come in bottles w/ a wide neck, so you'll need a dropper. They are available from FNWL and many other online places as well as health food stores. They cost anywhere from between $.50 and $1.50, depending on what size you get. For this, you'll probably only need a 1 oz dropper.

Buying a little bottle w/ a dropper included might be a good investment if you plan to work w/ essentail oil blends. They are handy for mixing them. 

"5- Should I use this mixture instead of my daily Wild Growth Oil or Hot Six Oil? Or should I do it in addition?"

You can do either OR you can simply mix your essential oils into whatever carrier oil you already use and like. They'll only improve your existing product.

"6- Is this something to be used every night or once a week?"

It all depens on how you wear your hair now...processed-unprocessed, braided-dreded, etc.... depends on if you like/need a bit of oil in your hair and how often. 

IMHO, there's no problem if you choose a daily application or however often you find/desire necessary.


----------



## HoneyRockette (May 25, 2003)

*Re: PROVEN oil blend that stimulates hair growth!! *DELETED**

Post deleted by HoneyRockette


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 26, 2003)

Any growth updates, Ladies. It is "essential" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that we hear from you! Bonjour. (Measurements in inches please)


----------



## BlkMane (May 30, 2003)

I confess: I haven't been doing this everyday.  Since I don't really wear "protective" styles, it's hard to apply this concoction to my hair everynight. Sometimes, it is just too oily for the style I'm wearing. OR I don't want to mix that scent with the scent of the products I'm using on my hair that week.


----------



## caress (Jun 1, 2003)

I just saw this response from HennaJoy.  I think I will try mixing the rosemary oil with another oil and then use that mixed with my other oils.


----------



## British (Jun 2, 2003)

Hello Mahalialee4:

I started the oil treament Tuesday 27th of May. I had emailed Mr. Jobee Knight from www.nutritionbreakthroughs.com, I had informed him that the inital ingredients is far too much to apply once to the  scalp; he agreed with me, and informed me that mixing the ingredients can be used up to 2-3 days, depending on how you apply the oil to your scalp.

I have decided to use the essential oils  treament as an alternative to  the topical treament  that  was prescribed to me for the Alopecia condition that I have been experience for the last +12 months; Although this condition was only diagnosed in February 2003 my patches have grown back; I'm hoping that the oils will return my scalp to it's normal and healthy state.

If there is anyone who has any doubts, let me assure you that I have noticed a significant difference just within the first 4 days.  

British


----------



## ElizaBlue (Jun 8, 2003)

I just started this blend today:

4oz Castor oil
1oz Grapeseed oil
1oz Jojoba oil
4dps cedarwood oil
7dps lavender oil
3dps thyme
4dps rosemary
2dps ylang ylang
2dps peppermint oil
2dps sage
2dps yarrow
7dps lemongrass
7dps tea tree oil

I started off with an 8oz bottle and put the carriers in first, then finished off with the others.  Don't try to follow my drops because I was trying to do the 1 and 2 drop thing but this is what actually came out.  So I am reporting it as such.  Some of the bottles from Cedarvale come with an internal dropper others I had to use by B12 bottle dropper.  I was careful to wash after each bottle so as not to contaminate the oils with each other.  Will post results throughout the summer.  My hair is currently in braids and I plan to keep them all summer and do daily conditioner rinses.  Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## JenJen2721 (Jan 17, 2004)

bump...


----------



## pookeylou (Jan 17, 2004)

I just bought a great oil from www.fromnaturewithlove.com

Their rosemary hair oil...has all the great oils for hair growth in one bottle...

I am mixing the rosemary hair oil, with shea oil, lavender, glycerin and distilled water in a spritz bottle and using that after each conditioner wash.


----------



## Tara (Jan 18, 2004)

Bumping


----------



## JFemme (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow....thanks for bumping this thread...

I'm going to visit fromnaturewithlove * see what I can whip up for my scalp...  I especially like the idea of pre-mixed oils, that comes in handy when not in the mood to 'create' from scratch ...


----------



## karezone (Jan 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*pookeylou said:* 
I just bought a great oil from www.fromnaturewithlove.com

Their rosemary hair oil...has all the great oils for hair growth in one bottle...

I am mixing the rosemary hair oil, with shea oil, lavender, glycerin and distilled water in a spritz bottle and using that after each conditioner wash. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What is the name of it?


----------



## pookeylou (Jan 19, 2004)

Rosemary EO Hair Blend...let me know if you still cannot find it.


----------



## quitestorm22 (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Indian Oils*

I just bought some oil called Vatika oil, it is also an indian oil that contains coconut, neem leaves, lemons and other names that I can't pronounce(Indian).  Where did you find all of your oils how have they worked for you?  I live in Brooklyn but am willingto travel.


----------



## Tara (Jan 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*JFemme said:* 
Wow....thanks for bumping this thread...

I'm going to visit fromnaturewithlove * see what I can whip up for my scalp...  I especially like the idea of pre-mixed oils, that comes in handy when not in the mood to 'create' from scratch ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Your welcome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmm.... a pre-mixed oil, I like the sound of that myself, cuz some times I don't want to make the time to whip something up. So I agree with you on that one, I really like From Nature with Love. They have everything!


----------



## Tara (Mar 7, 2004)

had to "reply" in order to add this thread to my favorites


----------



## dreemssold (Nov 6, 2004)

Bumping to save to faves.


----------



## dreamgurl (Nov 6, 2004)

bumping too!


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 17, 2004)

bump


----------



## RushGirl (Nov 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*pookeylou said:*
I just bought a great oil from www.fromnaturewithlove.com

Their rosemary hair oil...has all the great oils for hair growth in one bottle...

I am mixing the rosemary hair oil, with shea oil, lavender, glycerin and distilled water in a spritz bottle and using that after each conditioner wash. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you still doing this Pookeylou??  Just curious how this mixture worked out for you..


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Nov 23, 2004)

ok.....I'm adding this to my hair regime /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 23, 2004)

Has anyone recently tried this oil blend and have seen more hair growth??? /images/graemlins/smile.gif

...saving to favorites as well...my oil mixture is running out as it is...i'm gonna try this oil blend too when i get around to going to a BSS!


----------



## naughteegirl (Dec 7, 2004)

I just wanted to post an update

DO NOT order from cedarvale

I placed an order and they charged my card, havent had any response to my inquiries from there and my bank is saying I may need to cancel the card in order to dispute it--how annoying.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Dec 7, 2004)

I hate cedarvale and will NEVER order from them again.


----------



## dreemssold (Dec 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*RushGirl said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*pookeylou said:*
I just bought a great oil from www.fromnaturewithlove.com

Their rosemary hair oil...has all the great oils for hair growth in one bottle...

I am mixing the rosemary hair oil, with shea oil, lavender, glycerin and distilled water in a spritz bottle and using that after each conditioner wash. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you still doing this Pookeylou??  Just curious how this mixture worked out for you.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bumping again for Pookeylou's response /images/graemlins/smile.gif.


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 2, 2005)

I am wondering what were the final results using this growth oil method...

Any useres please reply......

Thanks,


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi--I am sorry although I made up a batch of the stuff, I didn't stick with it.  If anyone else did please do tell what your results were....



			
				LadyZ said:
			
		

> I am wondering what were the final results using this growth oil method...
> 
> Any useres please reply......
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## SexySin985 (Jul 20, 2005)

BUMPING for responses from those who tried this concoction and had results.


----------



## vickid (Jul 22, 2005)

I have alopecia and have been using this mixture for about 4 months.  I added 1 ml emu oil and 4 drops of cinnamon to the mixture.  My dermatologist was very surprised when she looked at my scalp and asked me what I had been using to make my hair start to grow!  I only use the oil mixture about 3 dys/week and wash every other day. On alternating days, I use tea tree oil and grapessed (to reduce scalp inflammation)  I give this mixture 2 thumbs way, way up!


----------



## webby (Jul 22, 2005)

Vick, I'm glad you mentioned cinnamon oil, because I have some, but wasn't sure if was safe to use, as it can cause irritations to the skin.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 18, 2006)

Sorry....I know this post is old but bumping for more info. or updates.......


----------



## hairlover (Apr 18, 2006)

i have a mixture of essential oils if anyone is interested in buying it,just pm me. ( they are expensive to buy all of the different eo's) i call it peppermint delight. it's very stimulating to the scalp. it has peppermint, rosemary, lavender, cedarwood, lemon, and ylang ylang eo's and jojoba, evoo, and emu carrier oils.


----------



## empressri (Dec 20, 2008)

bump!!!!!


----------



## Nonie (Dec 20, 2008)

Like VickiD, it worked for me to grow back bald spots. I never used it as a growth aids. I am too lazy to bother with those, plus I hate stuff on my scalp...which is why I only used this on my bald spots. Here are my results in pics:

Starting from this:






...to this in one month:





....and then to this in 3 months (No longer a smooth patch - Yay!):





Nine months or so later, I not only had the bald spot completely filled but actually the hair was growing in length too:





And eventually the hair caught up with the rest of my hair in length--of course, I was trimming the rest of my hair regularly. While the photo below wasn't taken to track the progress of that section as it had been 2 years since the discovery of the bald patch and I wasn't thinking about it, you can see from the bottom right pic that my hair shows no sign of that hair loss experience and that it's all basically the same length:


----------



## nysister (May 23, 2009)

Does anyone else have picture updates regarding Oil growth blends?


----------



## Freesia (Apr 15, 2010)

Bumping to subscribe. 

Also hoping to find out if this helped anyone with alopecia areata. Send me a pm.

TIA


----------



## Bachelorette (Apr 15, 2010)

^ As you can see it helped Nonie a great deal


----------



## Freesia (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you, Bachelorette. I'm going to check this out.


----------



## neet4 (Jan 12, 2011)

I found this site that says they have developed a "hair and scalp oil blend" based on the clinical trial mentioned at the beginning of this post. 

Has anyone ever ordered anything from this company or tried this product? The name of the company is Esoteric Oils and looks to be in South Africa.

I would much rather purchase something like this product rather than buy the oils separately and mix them up myself.  My crown area is thin and balding and I need something to stimulate growth there.

Hair and scalp Blend - our new clinically proven blend to help with hair loss and alopecia. http://www.essentialoils.co.za/blend-hair-scalp.htm#Formulation


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 5, 2013)

I made up a blend based on this.  It's comprised of mostly castor oil, blackseed oil, lesser amt of jojoba with cedarwood and rosemary essential oils.  
I forgot thyme and lavender so I'll add those later, plus some argan.


----------



## taytay86 (Aug 23, 2013)

what exactly is the oil mix Nonie and vickid are using?


----------



## Atdow71 (Aug 23, 2013)

taytay86 said:


> what exactly is the oil mix Nonie and vickid are using?



taytay86 ck out this link
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=973


----------



## snoop (Oct 30, 2013)

Bumping. 

Has anyone used this recently?  I'm still trying to decide if I want to use it to grow back my edges.


----------



## Solila (Nov 30, 2013)

snoop
Castor oil does wonders!! I'm about to do some mixing tonight!


----------



## NubianPrize (Nov 30, 2013)

I've been using this blend since  April & have gotten great results plus SuperPotentJBCO ( from Amazon )

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NubianPrize (Nov 30, 2013)

NubianPrize said:


> I've been using this blend since  April & have gotten great results, even better than the 6 months of steroid cream & shots from Jan- June in 2012. After the steroids I started using SuperPotent JBCO ( from Amazon )  & got good results but things really took off when I made this oil mix & used it on my nape & temples every day. Now the hair is growing in well. I really recommend trying this mix. It was easy for me to make because I already had lavender & rosemary.
> 
> April 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## snoop (Dec 2, 2013)

Solila Good to know!  

I was using it daily earlier tihs year.  It was hard to tell how much it helped because I lost a lot of hair due to postpartum shedding, but those areas did grow back thicker (but no real length, yet).  Then I changed to Emu oil due based on things that I read on this site.  Not sure if I noticed a difference between the effectiveness of the two.

The damage to my temples from extentions years ago, seems to remain the same (to me).  I'm trying this blend now to see if it helps, but maybe the damage is permanent.  

In the meantime, I seal with castor oil almost daily, so we'll see how that goes... 

NubianPrize  Oh wow!  That's a huge difference!  Great growth!


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for this. I just made some massage oil with rosemary, lavender, ylang ylang, and jasmine.

Sailor Saturn the lost scout


----------



## Solila (Feb 19, 2014)

snoop said:


> Solila Good to know!
> 
> I was using it daily earlier tihs year.  It was hard to tell how much it helped because I lost a lot of hair due to postpartum shedding, but those areas did grow back thicker (but no real length, yet).  Then I changed to Emu oil due based on things that I read on this site.  Not sure if I noticed a difference between the effectiveness of the two.
> 
> ...



snoop How is it so far?


----------



## snoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Solila
I had to stop using it for now (health reasons).  I'll start again later this year.  I feel like I was making some progress, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## Solila (Feb 19, 2014)

snoop Oh wow! Yes you did. If you dont mind me asking, why did you stop?


----------



## snoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Solila.  Found out that I'm pg (still waiting for confirmation) but all of the EOs in that blend are   I'll at least have a bottle ready to help with that shedding!


----------



## emada (Feb 22, 2014)

Subbing to make this mix in the future


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 1, 2016)

I just mixed this up to try it again. The first time I thought my scalp had a reaction and I got scared but I'm desperate for something.


----------



## winegolder (Jun 3, 2017)

Bump


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 4, 2017)

Ya anyone tried


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 5, 2017)

I use it to try to keep my follicles alive, not accelerate growth. I use ylang ylang and tea tree, too, and need to get some more thyme.


----------



## snoop (Jun 6, 2017)

Looking back at the pics makes me realize that I need to start using this, again.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 4, 2021)

jamaraa said:


> Hi...I'm new here, but I'll just jump in.
> 
> You said, "2- They list some oils twice from different countries. (ie. Essential Oil: Lavender, Water Soluble, Spain Essential Oil: Lavender, Bulgaria)"
> 
> ...


Good morning sis. It’s so good to see that you are still here. So many haven't been here in well over a decade. How did you like this oil blend? I’d love to know your results.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 4, 2021)

jamaraa said:


> Hi...I'm new here, but I'll just jump in.
> 
> You said, "2- They list some oils twice from different countries. (ie. Essential Oil: Lavender, Water Soluble, Spain Essential Oil: Lavender, Bulgaria)"
> 
> ...


One more question, what is FNWL? Thank you.


----------



## naturalyogini (Jul 4, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> One more question, what is FNWL? Thank you.


From Nature with Love.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 4, 2021)

naturalyogini said:


> From Nature with Love.


Ahh ok. Thanks so much.


----------



## snoop (Jul 4, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Good morning sis. It’s so good to see that you are still here. So many haven't been here in well over a decade. How did you like this oil blend? I’d love to know your results.



I know that this question wasn't directed at me, but I have used this on and off over the years with results.  I have been on a couple of months break of my recent use -- not sure why because I made a HUGE batch of a growth serum using it and literally just put it in the cupboard and left it alone.  I will start again this week!  Hold me accountable!  

I feel like the list of specific oils I got from this thread years ago, as per the study that they'd linked to.  Here is what I use and I have been using it on my edges were were damaged since HS.  Edges also take forever to grow back.  In addition to my edges, I'd just put the serum on the rest of my head, since...well...why not.

Cedarwood(Cedrus atlantica)
Lavender (Lavandula angustifolia)
Rosemary (Rosmarinus officinalis)
Thyme (Thymus vulgaris)


----------



## snoop (Jul 4, 2021)

snoop said:


> I know that this question wasn't directed at me, but I have used this on and off over the years with results.  I have been on a couple of months break of my recent use -- not sure why because I made a HUGE batch of a growth serum using it and literally just put it in the cupboard and left it alone.  I will start again this week!  Hold me accountable!
> 
> I feel like the list of specific oils I got from this thread years ago, as per the study that they'd linked to.  Here is what I use and I have been using it on my edges were were damaged since HS.  Edges also take forever to grow back.  In addition to my edges, I'd just put the serum on the rest of my head, since...well...why not.
> 
> ...



ETA:  I had been pretty consistent with my use up until about the end of May, but I can't find any comparison photos after Feb... I'm sure that I have some somewhere...


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 4, 2021)

snoop said:


> ETA:  I had been pretty consistent with my use up until about the end of May, but I can't find any comparison photos after Feb... I'm sure that I have some somewhere...


I’m glad you replied!! Thank you so much I love when people add to the discussion. Some of the herb businesses that were mentioned have dead links. I was so sad. Where do you order your herbs from? I want to order soon. Before I forget. I have so many different oils/rinses/herbs that I want to order. And I forget.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 4, 2021)

azul11 said:


> thanks i was trying to get these oils when i first heard about them in the spring but i wasnt in the city so i couldnt get them as readily and i dont like the whole credit card internet thing. now i can at least try them out. thanks again.
> 
> madison: i'm in manhattan but the more places i know the better. its always good to stock up.  /images/graemlins/wink.gif God bless you all.


Boy have times changed! Isn’t it something how comfortable we’ve become with spending on the interwebs?


----------



## snoop (Jul 4, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> I’m glad you replied!! Thank you so much I love when people add to the discussion. Some of the herb businesses that were mentioned have dead links. I was so sad. Where do you order your herbs from? I want to order soon. Before I forget. I have so many different oils/rinses/herbs that I want to order. And I forget.



I'm in Canada so I'm not sure if my suppliers would be the best option for you to purchase from...


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 4, 2021)

snoop said:


> I'm in Canada so I'm not sure if my suppliers would be the best option for you to purchase from...


Ahhh I understand. Okay thank you!!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 4, 2021)

snoop said:


> I know that this question wasn't directed at me, but I have used this on and off over the years with results.  I have been on a couple of months break of my recent use -- not sure why because I made a HUGE batch of a growth serum using it and literally just put it in the cupboard and left it alone.  I will start again this week!  Hold me accountable!
> 
> I feel like the list of specific oils I got from this thread years ago, as per the study that they'd linked to.  Here is what I use and I have been using it on my edges were were damaged since HS.  Edges also take forever to grow back.  In addition to my edges, I'd just put the serum on the rest of my head, since...well...why not.
> 
> ...


And I meant to mention that hair growth. It filled and moved past the original line of demarcation. Very good work sticking to it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 5, 2021)

OneShinyface said:


> That's so encouraging Imogin3! I bought the ingredients today at Whole Foods and just mixed up a small batch.  I want to use it all over my scalp, but the smell... My husband will fall out of the bed with this one.  I've been using all kinds of things on my hair this past month and the smells haven't all been pleasant.  Maybe I should buy him a gas mask! /images/graemlins/laugh.gif
> OneShinyface


Hello. How successful was the oil for tor hair?


----------



## snoop (Jul 5, 2021)

I just realized that my results from the first time I tried (2013/14) are further up on this page.

@KenyafromCT I buy my EOs from New Directions Aromatics. They have a US facing store.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 5, 2021)

hairlover said:


> i have a mixture of essential oils if anyone is interested in buying it,just pm me. ( they are expensive to buy all of the different eo's) i call it peppermint delight. it's very stimulating to the scalp. it has peppermint, rosemary, lavender, cedarwood, lemon, and ylang ylang eo's and jojoba, evoo, and emu carrier oils.





snoop said:


> I just realized that my results from the first time I tried (2013/14) are further up on this page.
> 
> @KenyafromCT I buy my EOs from New Directions Aromatics. They have a US facing store.


Looking at them now.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Sep 25, 2021)

@Bette Davis Eyes  have you made and used this?


----------



## KenyafromCT (Sep 28, 2021)

Is amuome using this currently?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 28, 2021)

@KenyafromCT  I’ve never made this before.


----------



## cocosweet (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm going to try a version of this for my brows since they are getting sparse.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Oct 12, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @KenyafromCT  I’ve never made this before.


I made it yesterday! I’ve used it twice this far. Wait.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Oct 12, 2021)

It’s gone already. I made more today. I tripled the recipe.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Oct 12, 2021)

vickid said:


> I have alopecia and have been using this mixture for about 4 months.  I added 1 ml emu oil and 4 drops of cinnamon to the mixture.  My dermatologist was very surprised when she looked at my scalp and asked me what I had been using to make my hair start to grow!  I only use the oil mixture about 3 dys/week and wash every other day. On alternating days, I use tea tree oil and grapessed (to reduce scalp inflammation)  I give this mixture 2 thumbs way, way up!


   Very old thread. Lol. Are you still using this?


----------



## KenyafromCT (Oct 12, 2021)

Nonie said:


> Like VickiD, it worked for me to grow back bald spots. I never used it as a growth aids. I am too lazy to bother with those, plus I hate stuff on my scalp...which is why I only used this on my bald spots. Here are my results in pics:
> 
> Starting from this:
> 
> ...


Wow. I’d love to know if you’re still using this oil


----------

